# Alzo 25% off code



## MartinPens (Nov 23, 2011)

If you've ever wanted to take the leap into a light tent and professional lighting at a reasonable cost - here is a great deal that came to me via email that I will pass on to the forum.



*THANKSGIVING DAY SPECIAL: 25% DISCOUNT ON ALL ITEMS*In order to keep your Thanksgiving feast rich and plentiful, but your expenses lean, ALZO offers a *25% discount* on all items on alzodigital.com.​


*This offer is valid only until Thanksgiving Day, November 24, 2011, until 11:59 p.m.*​ 
On the shopping cart page, simply enter the following code in the "Coupon Code" box:​ 
*1321977105*​


----------

